# This guy has skill..



## speralandscape

I guess this happened on 93 today.


----------



## wellnermp

Ha! That is something. My dad was telling me about this picture earlier. I guess he saw it on the news.


----------



## tls22

lol...bad day


----------



## speedy

That's a 10.0 for sure.


----------



## speralandscape

I wonder if the airbags went off?


----------



## bigthom

Fave part is it happened infront of a park and ride sign


----------



## aperfcrcle

that is pretty skillful... not even tire tracks going in that direction.


----------



## alpine779

impressive for sure


----------



## blk90s13

Wow talk about a great parking job


----------



## lazyike

See I told you it would fit in the compact only parking.


----------



## tkahike

Good time to change the exhaust


----------



## wildplow

one of you state workers prolly did it with a plow...flyin along and hit it and pushed it up like that....J/K but it sounds good....around here the ******* county guys will push anything outta the roads...


----------



## paponte

Wow! Talk about nosing into a parking spot!


----------



## ddb maine

tkahike;1226361 said:


> Good time to change the exhaust


HAH! could you wait just a few minutes before you pull it down I'd like to rotate the tires, do the brakes, fuel pump, and a few other odds and ends.

I want to know if it did any damage. Theres a chance it came out of that clean.

Until the tow guy chains to it....


----------



## slongfellowii

Hold my beer and watch this.


----------



## JLsDmax

^^^^^ thats funny!


----------



## BMAN1

They only taught us paralell parking here in drivers ed? WTF I feel like I got cheated out of the vertical parking lessons now. I wonder how long you sit there wondering if its gonna keep going, fall back or stay?


----------



## wirenut

people r friggin idiots... most shouldnt even be out and have a hard time driving in the summer
never mind snow storm...


----------



## Burkartsplow

My buddy just saw a guy driving down interstate 90 just west of Cleveland near Avon about 30 minutes ago hit some snow on the side of the road and did 3 flips and someone went flying out the passenger side window and landed next to the van. We did not get hit that bad and it is still causing wrecks 2 days after the initial snow fall. Full sun out today. People just dont pay attention.


----------



## ddb maine

I think those other two cars went off the road from going WHAT THE #$%$!! LOOK AT THAT! BAM!


----------



## speralandscape

lol , I just found this one too!


----------



## Dustball

ddb maine;1226465 said:


> HAH! could you wait just a few minutes before you pull it down I'd like to rotate the tires, do the brakes, fuel pump, and a few other odds and ends.
> 
> I want to know if it did any damage. Theres a chance it came out of that clean.
> 
> Until the tow guy chains to it....


I wonder how long the engine was running while in that position. Chances are the engine was hydrolocked with oil.


----------



## lazyike

I told you not to hide the viagra in the gas tank.


----------



## chevyman51

speralandscape;1226740 said:


> Here it is...


That is my profile pic on facebook


----------



## Meatplow

BTW, incase anyone was wondering~ No injuries


----------



## qualitylawn

i saw that on the news crazy!!!


----------



## plowguy23

Lol i saw that on one of our breaks we had from this storm, that happened in Salem NH and yes i plow for the state but those guys dont keep up on the highway like we do in nashua and merrimack.. worse part is the women took her eyes off the road for a second and next thing she knew she was parked like that and yeah guess what she was going to that bus terminal for the park and ride guess she wanted to make her own spot..


----------



## STIHL GUY

haha thats a crazy way to park when you pul over on the side of the road. i wonder how it happened


----------



## mreamer

lazyike;1227434 said:


> I told you not to hide the viagra in the gas tank.


LOL!

Ah, just leave it until it warms up. Let's start a pool - which way will she fall?


----------



## Fourbycb

From what I heard on the world new networks Thursday I understand it was a woman driving extremely faster than conditions warrented and lost control and that it was in a deep ditch and there was about 3 ft of snow which was enought to bury the front end thus leaving it standing


----------



## Big Bear

Hey guys when they towed that car out it had very little damage to the frontend saw it on the news


----------



## albhb3

silly woman that's a car not the kitchen:laughing:


----------



## Mark13

Thats a Win no matter how you look at it.


----------



## TomG

here is a video of that accident. Pretty crazy!


----------



## jchart06

That looks like something my wife is capable of doing!


----------



## NJjunior973

jchart06;1229904 said:


> That looks like something my wife is capable of doing!


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## lawnsunlimited6

no problem the GEEK SQUAD is there! the bug in the video dummy lol !!!!


----------



## kubota00

I wonder if the Cadillac Ranch will sue? looks like a trade mark infringement. Everything is being down sized.


----------



## hlntoiz

slongfellowii;1226496 said:


> Hold my beer and watch this.


\Quote of the day:laughing:


----------



## asps4u

At least she stuck the landing...


----------



## fercho1

WOW! Un real


----------

